# 2ND MIRACLE



## Spanner (Jun 21, 2007)

What thread should I be on if we are now starting treatment for the 2nd after having a baby with ISCI the first time?


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi,

Jump in on this one - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=264471.0

Good luck (with ttc, not the thread )!

Chux xx


----------

